# gaming laptop within budget



## 23nigam (Mar 13, 2013)

intense gaming laptop within budget

What is your budget?
I would like it to be around 60000

What size notebook do you prefer?
13 - 15 inch

What are the primary tasks you need this notebook for?
Web Surfing, Office and Productivity Software, Listening to Music, Photo Editing, Video Editing, Computer Programming, Video Chat and Conference, Movie Streaming and Viewing, Casual Gaming, Graphic Intense 3D Gaming

What games will you be playing?
Battlefield series,assasins creed series,crysis series,starcraft,guild wars,skyrim,etc

Is the laptops design important to you?
Yes

Approximately what date will you be buying this laptop?
Around 03/21/2013

How long do you want this laptop to last?
3 years


I would like a quad-core i7 if possible within the budget

i would be waiting will the end of the may to get that laptop


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2013)

23nigam said:


> intense gaming laptop within budget
> 
> 
> What is your budget?
> ...



Lenovo y500 is your baby or if you cannot increase your budget go for sammy so5in.


----------



## vishurocks (Mar 13, 2013)

Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 14, 2013)

vishurocks said:


> Samsung NP550P5C-S05IN



That ^^ one or Lenovo Y500(if u can increase your budget by 3-4k max. , check its price locally)


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 14, 2013)

y500. Ask your elders for 4k more.  Really it's worth it.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 14, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> y500. Ask your elders for 4k more.  Really it's worth it.


Yep. A major difference being the type of VRAM used. Its GDDR5 GT650 , which if overclocked can get past GTX660m easily. And Mind it , GT650m(kepler) is an awesome overclocker provided a decent cooling system.


----------



## 23nigam (Mar 14, 2013)

hey guys .. how is the performance of AMD Radeon™ HD 7650M??

My dad is pushing me towards dell .. and they have this graphic card


----------



## 23nigam (Mar 14, 2013)

hey guyz .. can you recommend a laptop in HP/Toshiba.

My father says only these 2 brands


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 14, 2013)

HP & Toshiba have craps at this price point. Dell atleast gives a 7730M (~640M). Tell your dad about Lenovo, its also a reputed brand........


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2013)

Tell your dad if he want to waste his hard earned cash then he can go with any one other wise lenovo is vfm.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dude! Hold on for a second and think about getting a gaming rig instead!
I'm kinda regretting! Crysis 3 on my S02 get cpu to 90+ while all med settings!


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 14, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Dude! Hold on for a second and think about getting a gaming rig instead!
> I'm kinda regretting! Crysis 3 on my S02 get cpu to 90+ while all med settings!



YOu're talking about Crysis 3 on a Gt650m at 900p.!!
And don't you use a laptop cooler .??



23nigam said:


> hey guyz .. can you recommend a laptop in HP/Toshiba.
> 
> My father says only these 2 brands



Toshiba doesn't have anything good to offer for gaming at this price point.
And HP has a few , but nothing near to Lenovo Y500 .

And keep it in mind that a GDDR5 GPU will be considerably faster than a GDDR3 GPU.
The samsung one has GDDR3 , whereas Y500 has GDDR5. THe later will be atleast 20-25% faster in major titles.

As far as heating is concerned , any laptop will heat-up while playing graphic/CPU intensive games. Even the Alienware does heats-up but due to efficient cooling it stays under limit.
Use a laptop cooler if possible , while playing games.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 14, 2013)

Cooling pad is goddamn gimmick for me! (or else my lappy is trolling me)
It doesn't reduce temps more than 2-3C . I got CM Notepal U2 BTW


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 14, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Cooling pad is goddamn gimmick for me! (or else my lappy is trolling me)
> It doesn't reduce temps more than 2-3C . I got CM Notepal U2 BTW



Get something that suits your laptops design. Something that blows air directly into vents. And make sure to take out the battery while playing.
Though , I agree that most laptop coolers are nothing but gimmick.
But I think ~85-90C on Crysis 3 at that settings should be considered as normal for i7 3610QM.

I played C3 today and it reached around 90C for few secs.
You know what I did ?? I have a Desert Cooler lying around , 
Emptied out the Water and Kept the laptop alongisde and started playing. Trust me , It's under 75C .  (Counter-Trolling.)

Nothing works better than that.


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 14, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Dude! Hold on for a second and think about getting a gaming rig instead!
> I'm kinda regretting! Crysis 3 on my S02 get cpu to 90+ while all med settings!



But it is int portable.


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 14, 2013)

@OP at 60k you could get a keka rig with an i5k and a 7870 or even an 7970 and other goodies.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 15, 2013)

For gaming Y500 is great, max temp. measured by me- 75 C


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 15, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> For gaming Y500 is great, max temp. measured by me- 75 C


75c what? ? Gpu or CPU? ?? 

Wont believe if you'll say CPU.


----------



## 23nigam (Mar 20, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> @OP at 60k you could get a keka rig with an i5k and a 7870 or even an 7970 and other goodies.



Man .. gaming rig is not possible as i am leaving for hostel in 2 months.

So all i can do is buy a laptop .. 

Anyways do u think any new laptop is going to come before the end of may that can compete with the y500


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 20, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> 75c what? ? Gpu or CPU? ??
> 
> Wont believe if you'll say CPU.


Y500 runs cooler bro  
way cooler than S0#


----------



## sanemate (Mar 20, 2013)

Sammy S05 goes beyond 75 degress?



pratyush997 said:


> Y500 runs cooler bro
> way cooler than S0#


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 20, 2013)

sanemate said:


> Sammy S05 goes beyond 75 degress?


AFAIK yeah


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 20, 2013)

sanemate said:


> Sammy S05 goes beyond 75 degress?



my friend's sammy goes beyond 95C. while playing GRFS.


----------



## sanemate (Mar 20, 2013)

These must be max temperatures right. Its been long since I played games (majorly because new games wont run on my laptop) and I dont know how high the temperatures used to go. As of now, with a few applications running, my system temperature shows around 50 degrees and it seems quite hot to me. I cannot imagine 75.

What would be such normal temperatures on modern laptops, like Y500 or Sammy S05, with say Chrome with 12 tabs, Adobe Reader, VLC Player and Powerpoint open?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 20, 2013)

sanemate said:


> What would be such normal temperatures on modern laptops, like Y500 or Sammy S05, with say Chrome with 12 tabs, Adobe Reader, VLC Player and Powerpoint open?


My S02 with all those get to 55C max


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 20, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> 75c what? ? Gpu or CPU? ??
> 
> Wont believe if you'll say CPU.



GPU's max is 75 & CPU's max temp is 77


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 20, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> GPU's max is 75 & CPU's max temp is 77


OC GPU | GT 660 kinda performance


----------

